# How to time Ignition Distributor?



## elzie (Sep 4, 2006)

We just replaced our faulty distributor (oil was getting into it, for the complete saga and everything we replaced, see '"94 Altima died, won't restart" on this forum) and now we need assistance with timing it. Are there any tricks or suggestions on how to get a perfect timing? We have it running pretty well, but is still sputtering a little at idle. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

you need to have a tool called "timing light".
number 1 cylinder is right most on the engine. farthest away from the battery. 
closest to power steering can. 

warm the car up. sometimes those timing lights show rpm. 
turn the car off. unplug the throttle position power. throttle sensor is where
the fat plastic pipe that delivers air from air filter box, connects with air intake.
it's inch by inch and half aluminum box facing the driver. so unplug all wires going into it.

plug in the timing light to the batter and the other 3rd wire to #1 cylinder wire.
put the car in neutral.
adjust rpm.(should be around 700). by adjusting I mean screwing to appropriate
position the idle screw. which is between #1 and the next intake manifold pipes coming
out of the air intake. like look on air intake from the top and you will see a philips
plastic screw about 1cm(1/2 inch) in diameter. so you need to play with him to 
make rpm 700.
now point timing light on the biggest pulley on the engine. as the light flashes you should 
see marks on the pulley and there is a small clitoris looking marker there. so this
clitoris like looking black marker should allign exactly with the frontest mark on 
the pulley. this will be 20 degrees BTDC. 

now turn car off. plug things bag on. don't forget throttle position sensor.

if you got to read till here and If I were you I would have put new ngk spark plug wires and ngk spark plugs. never buy any other brand wires or plugs for your car. NGK Spark plug, NGK Spark Plug wire, NGK Platinum Spark plug for High Performance and Racing. <-- buy in here.


----------

